# Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I frequently get asked if I know radio installers, keyless start installers or vaggers in other locations around the country. While there are a few shops to which I sell parts, I don't have the resources to know installation shops and/or individuals around the country who can help Touareg owners.
So this thread is for people to list themselves and what they feel they can install. Or list installers in their area with whom they have had good results. Or list themselves or other who are Vag-Com owners and will help.
As regulars here probably know, I do vag-com work. I also install radio accessories and telephone kits and keyless start. I am not a professional shop. I don't do aftermarket radio installations. And I will be the first one to tell you if I think an installation is too complicated for me to handle.
I am located in Central Connecticut.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

I've done some VAGGING for people in the Bay Area. I don't ask for compensation, only that people do something nice for others in return.


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

I can help other Treggers with VAG-COM stuff, I'm just north of Los Angeles.
Edit: Now that I've sucessfully done the iPod install into the Nav radio aux in using Spock's cables, I can assist in that DIY for anyone local who wants some help.


_Modified by Jason H at 5:56 PM 2-25-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (Jason H)*

I'm in Canada.
haahahaha
seriously tho, I'm in Ottawa Ontario Canada.
I have a fully equipped shop in case it's needed.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

Central Florida
Will VAGCOM for food.
Scotch counts as food in Central Florida.


----------



## NeilEugene (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

Thanks to Spock's cables and this forum, I've been able to install my own Ericsson handsfree kit, phone cradle, and connect it to switched power through the fuse box. Will help if needed in Houston, TX (77069) area. Picture pending ...


----------



## Quicks (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (NeilEugene)*

Link to VAG Tool Locator Registry of individuals with Audi/VW VAG tools site:
http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

I live in Fairfax County, Virginia and I can VAG as needed.
Also have some equipment to make life easy, including tools and a lift.
No charge, just be a goot Tregger (or Audi, or Porsche) person.
-Will


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (BoostAddiction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostAddiction* »_I live in Fairfax County, Virginia and I can VAG as needed.
Also have some equipment to make life easy, including tools and a lift.
No charge, just be a goot Tregger (or Audi, or Porsche) person.
-Will

A lift! Can you do an oil change, tire rotation and brake job too?


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
A lift! Can you do an oil change, tire rotation and brake job too?









Yeah, and big brake kits, and exhausts, and broken race car repairs, etc.
And, as Spockcat knows, I have also installed (with my crew chief's help) the keyless entry, XM radio, boost gauges, etc.
One day I will post a gallery of the Treg, including the Garage Majal where it resides.
-Will


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (Quicks)*

VagCom locator is OK but better is Touareg owners who have already done the mods themselves and are willing to do it for others.
As for installation companies, Here are a couple of car stereo shops in CA that have bought from me:
http://www.monney.com/index.html San Francisco area
http://www.haasentertainment.com/ Culver City, CA


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

I don't have a VAG COM, but have done a couple of Bluetooth wireless installs. I have decent set of tools - including radio removal tools, and a good size garage. Anyone in the Boston area can email or IM me.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

Thanks to Spock's kit and excellent instructions, I have done the keyless start install on my Touareg. I plan to hook up my Treo as well, but haven't had the time to do it yet. Have also done some vagging for local VW & Audi owners, though no Touaregs (yet!). Always willing to help out fellow Vortex'ers, although time is at a premium lately with the recent arrival of baby #2.


----------



## -X- (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

I've had aftermarket radio and navigation installation done in NY at Precision Installations ... the owner Mike does most of the work and he is pretty familiar with the Treg (I was the guinea pig). He does clean work and is a certified dealer for Kenwood and some other brands. And his prices are not too bad either.
I don't have the contact info but I think there's a website.


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (leebo)*

Leebo,
If your ever heading to South Florida with the Vag-Com, I will gladly provide all the food(Scotch) you need


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Shoop405)*

I can help T'reggers and I'm in San Diego


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

I understand that this company: http://www.dallasmobilephones.com/ has done a keyless installation for someone and no doubt they would probably be qualified to do any radio or phone installations too.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

This is excellent Doc. Spock - teaming up the needs with the needed.
Do you know if the Dallas outfit has your cables...I may want an XM install soon. 
Thanks,
Cy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (cybulman)*

They have not bought anything from me. This tip was from someone who went there and had them install a keyless start for them. They were extremely reasonable with the labor fee too. Just $100, which is the same I normally charge.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

JoDi's in Branford, CT did this...








I'm happy with it, although I never quite got to the bottom (and didn't press) of how to wire it so it stays on WITH the radio, and doesn't turn off with the ignition. 


_Modified by SUVW at 5:39 PM 1-17-2005_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

Need VAGing in Belgium? Come to me!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (jonee)*

I may be in Frankfurt for the 2nd annual Touareg-Freunde gathering in September. Will that be soon enough? Otherwise, send me an airline ticket.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I may be in Frankfurt for the 2nd annual Touareg-Freunde gathering in September. 

Anybody else planning on this event ? I would be interest and maybe we could get a good deal on tickets/accomodations...


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

Greenville, SC
can do Keyless Start.


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (trollhole)*

Looking for VAG-COM in south florida, have had no luck with the steve hall VAG-tool locator.
THanks


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_Central Florida
Will VAGCOM for food.
Scotch counts as food in Central Florida.

Thats funny.
I don't VAG, but if you are on Long Island I can handle Cell/Radio/ipod/lighting and won't charge you a penny as long as you're entertaining and compliment me...a lot


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

<<----------------------------<<<<


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

I have a VAG-COM and would be willing to help anyone in upstate SC (and Atlanta or Charlotte if you're able to drive to Greenville).


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (CBurkard)*

I DON'T have a vag, in fact, I don't even know the difference between a hot wire and a ground. But I sure as heck know how to pay handsomely to anybody who helps me when I need it.


----------



## credditt (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (mdjak)*

I don't have a VAG... yet. So far the only upgrade I've made to the T-reg is a bluetooth phone kit. In my other cars I've done many stereo, suspension, and some engine upgrades. I'll be glad to assist other Touareg owners in my area in doing mods.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (CBurkard)*

How far are you from Charlotte ??


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

I'm in central jersey and I'd be happy to help anyone with VAGGING. I can also do Ipod installs. I put an aux jack in a very "hidden" location so that it's readily available when needed but can be completely hidden when not in use.
I also can bore out holes for keyless start install for those taking the "frugal" route ( I don't recommend this and wont guarantee anything. If you want guarantees, buy a center console piece from Spockcat). I don't do the actual wiring for the keyless start as I'm way to skinny to fit under the dash








I can also modify the cayenne roof rails to fit in all the roof rail slots perfectly.
Hmm, I can also install the dash storage bins (might lose a clip or two, hehe) and V10 grill. 
I can also install catalytic bypass pipes (PITA).
There might be a few more things but I can't remember now. Feel free to ask.
My rate is $0.00 /hour








Meat


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_How far are you from Charlotte ??

101.5 Miles








map


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (sciencegeek)*

Thanks. Actually I meant to ask how often he would be around Charlotte


----------



## gregorio (Aug 7, 2004)

Anyone in South Florida can help with iPod install ? VAGCOM would be great too


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

i VAG for food (or krispy kreme donuts- original glazed or chocolate ice glazed)
Albany area or Manhasset (long island) once a month.
sometimes in Taiwan.


_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 1:01 AM 11-1-2005_


----------



## bklessig (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I just got my Treg and vag-com unit. Works great and would gladly help any one in the Chicago area vag their Treg.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (gregorio)*

In South Florida - VAG-COM available and any help I can provide w/installs


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (touareg007)*

I'm a little north of Spockcat in the Hartford area. Done a bit, have Vag-COM and lots of dremel experience







I once did 8 Touaregs in one day







SoCal Touareg GtG.
Eric


----------



## BenGee (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (Eric Dow)*

i am in northern va i have vag and i have been installing for ten years, from custom to stock upgrades ......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
benji


----------



## peterbhere (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (BenGee)*

I've got a VAG-COM and can help folks out in Orange County, CA and Thailand.


----------



## dhmtb (Sep 9, 2002)

I have a Vag in The NY Queens Area.


----------



## Holger_Dansker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (dhmtb)*

Have a Vag in Redmond, WA. Gladly help anyone who needs some, or just wants "a scan" of their Treg.


----------



## Singh (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (Nusser)*

Anyone in Sydney, Australia


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

I have Vag-Com and can help anyone located in Puerto Rico. I'm located in the metropolitan area and I'm reasonable. I've done Keyless Start and Aux Audio input with parts from Spockcat. I have a shop that will install your Neuspeed swaybar for $45, got a window tinter who'll do your Lumar AT 35 GN for cheap, got a cousin who'll do your chrome grill for $20. I'll be doing my rear fog light next week when my euro switch arrives. I can help with that then.
What? No money? Just bring Jack, Johney or DonQ. Heck, Absolut or Finlandia... I don't care. It's all good!










_Modified by Caribmon71 at 11:20 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

I was recently informed of someone who was unable to wire the keyless start due to a very short harness that didn't allow for enough room to add the required wires. This person installed the button and harness, and then took the car to his dealer, Pugi VW in Downers Grove, IL, who completed the wiring for $150. Here is to Pugi for their good service.








So don't be afraid to ask your friendly service advisor if they would be willing to help you out with an installation if you reach a point that you cannot handle.


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (meatster)*

meat
i ma in north jersey need help with vag for seat belt warning and nav


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (captainburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captainburg* »_meat
i ma in north jersey need help with vag for seat belt warning and nav

Replied via IM. 
Meat


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Highly doubt it, but if anyone from Puerto Rico with a Touareg is browsing, I Vag. IM me.


----------



## wizbang (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (meatster)*

Hey meatster - I live in North Edison and would LOVE to get rid of the seatbelt chime!!! Let me know how we can meet.
Regards
Wizbang


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (wizbang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wizbang* »_Hey meatster - I live in North Edison and would LOVE to get rid of the seatbelt chime!!! Let me know how we can meet.
Regards
Wizbang

If you guys hook up let me know. I've had my rig for a while but haven't gotten my seat belt or NAV vagged yet. I'm in the Princeton area but would be willing to drive to Piscataway/New Brunswick area to get a vag done.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (wizbang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wizbang* »_Hey meatster - I live in North Edison and would LOVE to get rid of the seatbelt chime!!! Let me know how we can meet.
Regards
Wizbang

replied via IM


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_If you guys hook up let me know. I've had my rig for a while but haven't gotten my seat belt or NAV vagged yet. I'm in the Princeton area but would be willing to drive to Piscataway/New Brunswick area to get a vag done.

See if you can arrange a time with wizbang via IM. I work from home so it's really up to you two.

Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_See if you can arrange a time with wizbang via IM. I work from home so it's really up to you two.
Meat

I didn't realize that playing poker on the computer was consider work these days.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I didn't realize that playing poker on the computer was consider work these days.









Shhhhhh!!!


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (meatster)*

i am in morris county let me know i have time during the day would like to have nav and seat chime vag


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (captainburg)*

I'm in Clifton NJ and am willing to help anybody in the area.
Work is in Paramus if anybody needs help round there.
John.


_Modified by matthewsjl at 10:16 PM 10-20-2005_


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (matthewsjl)*

John, I'll take wizbang and theswami They are much closer to me than you. You take captainburg. East Hanover is a lot closer to Clifton than Piscataway.
So wizbang and theswami, this Saturday morning/noon is good for me. I got plans tomorrow and Sunday. Any day/any time next week is good. Why don't you two IM each other and sort it out and let me know when you're coming. You can also come on differnent days if you like. It's only a 5 minute procedure.
I'm in Piscataway near the Fairways Golf Center on Stelton Road. I'll give you my address and cell through IM once you two decide when to come. 

Meat


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_John, I'll take wizbang and theswami They are much closer to me than you. You take captainburg. East Hanover is a lot closer to Clifton than Piscataway.
So wizbang and theswami, this Saturday morning/noon is good for me. I got plans tomorrow and Sunday. Any day/any time next week is good. Why don't you two IM each other and sort it out and let me know when you're coming. You can also come on differnent days if you like. It's only a 5 minute procedure.
I'm in Piscataway near the Fairways Golf Center on Stelton Road. I'll give you my address and cell through IM once you two decide when to come. 

Meat


Thanks.
I IMed wizbang so hopefully we can work something out so you can take care of both of us around the same time. Regarding Saturday, that may work for me but I do have a B-day party to attend with my 9 month old.
P.S. Do you drink beer, if so, what type of beer do you like?


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
See if you can arrange a time with wizbang via IM. I work from home so it's really up to you two.

Meat

Wow.. Jim,, Your really getting hit with all the NJ requests







..... If you want to direct any may way in North NJ area.... I can help with a few things.... Vag, subs, etc.... 
my email is [email protected] if anyone is in the area and needs some help......














...


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_Wow.. Jim,, Your really getting hit with all the NJ requests







..... If you want to direct any may way in North NJ area.... I can help with a few things.... Vag, subs, etc.... 
my email is [email protected] if anyone is in the area and needs some help......














... 

I'm still closer to the central jersey guys but you're probably closer to captainburg (east hanover) that John is. Captainburg, you now have options http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
WARNING: To those going to sup44's for help, you will leave with gadget envy and will probably be making a very expensive electonics purchase shortly there after















Meat


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (sup44)*

just found out that pop up controls must be off to get IM i use aol and it blocks IM
anthony

_Modified by captainburg at 7:11 AM 10-22-2005_


_Modified by captainburg at 7:12 AM 10-22-2005_


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

thanks spockcat for starting this help with vag, john did mine on sunday


----------



## NY2NJ (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey guys - I'm also in NJ.
I'm looking to get rid of the seat belt chime and also lower the suspension.
Any Help??


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (NY2NJ)*

Where in NJ?
John.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY2NJ* »_New Jersey, NJ


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_Where in NJ?
John.

Isn't that right next to New York, NY?


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

I'd bet he's either in Phillipsburg or Plainfield. 

Meat


----------



## Egginmydriveway (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM help in West Chester PA*

I'm available to help Touareg owners near West Chester PA. I've done the basic mods on my own truck - Lights, warnings, euro radio, Paddle Shifters, etc.


----------



## NY2NJ (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm in North Plainfield. Anyone close to me willing to help.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (NY2NJ)*

I'm about 40 mins north of you. I suspect that Sup44 (Mark) would be closer.
Send him an IM. If you don't get any response, We'll see if we can meet halfway somewhere.
John.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (NY2NJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_I'd bet he's either in Phillipsburg or Plainfield. 

Meat

Hey I was very close....

_Quote, originally posted by *NY2NJ* »_I'm in North Plainfield. Anyone close to me willing to help.

I'm in Piscataway. Turn off your popup block. I've IM'd you my cell phone number.

Meat


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

John
Thanks for your help i sent you a im with my emaill 
anthony


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (captainburg)*

Captain, I am in Morristown if you need help as well.


----------



## NY2NJ (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (meatster)*

Cool!


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_I'm about 40 mins north of you. I suspect that Sup44 (Mark) would be closer.
Send him an IM. If you don't get any response, We'll see if we can meet halfway somewhere.
John.

Don't get a response??? I respond, just takes a few days sometimes.... because I don't check the boards as often as I used to..... glad to help, but meatster is defiantly the closest.....


----------



## NY2NJ (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (sup44)*

Thanks guys, I'll be calling the meatster shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to meatster for vagging me today. It was a pleasure discussing treos, golf, fantasy football, poker, and of course Touaregs. Thanks again.
I just wish I wasn't such a huge WFAN, ESPN Radio, and Giants and Yankees fan so I could get rid of that damn NAV acceptance screen.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (2YY4U)*

I have a VAG and am willing to help anyone in the So Cal Region. Only thing is no underhanded stuff. I've had two people ask me to reset their air-bag light, because they were trying to sell their car the next day; don't call me for that, call me for anything else!


----------



## mrod1975 (Nov 5, 2004)

anybody in texas with a vag-com?


----------



## RocketGuy (Jul 1, 2000)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

Hello - I am a new T-reg owner, coming off an '03 B6 A4 Avant. I have VAG-COM and can help out VW/Audi owners in East Central Florida area. I have some installation and mechanical experience on Audi's (TT & A4) and B5 Passat but nothing on T-reg yet.


----------



## STL-TREG (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

How's come everyone's on the east or west coast? I would like to find someone who will help me install the keyless start feature that spoke sells near the St. Louis area. Anyone out there willing to give me a hand? I'll pay you for your time of course.


----------



## STL-TREG (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (STL-TREG)*

Sorry about that...I meant Spock, not Spoke.


----------



## where's waldo (May 24, 2006)

*Help with seat belt bells and chimes*

My Touareg has been a source of frustration with its many idiosyncrasies. I was about to hot wire the seat belt alarm so it wouldn't go off continually. Any vaggers in the Alexandria, VA area able and willing to shut off my seat belt chimes and navigation acceptance alerts? (BoostAddiction???) I have a 2005 touareg.


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Help with seat belt bells and chimes (where's waldo)*

Sure- I can probably help.
PM for details.
-Will


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re:*

Anyone in the michigan area... i will gladly provide food, beer, krispycream, vodka, rum, brandy, anything requested won't be turned down but i would love a vager here in michigan.. also someone to install a keyless start.. if anyone can do it i'll buy it and arrange a meet and greet


----------



## GreyGoose (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (sciencegeek)*

thanks for this thread spoc...
Sciencegeek,
i'd greatly appreciate your help with a vag. I'm in sf.
thanks


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (GreyGoose)*

Hey Goose
I could bring my VAG with me the next time I'm visiting SF and help you out...
As long as I can crash at your place for a week to a month! Do you mind if I bring the wife and kids? You have plenty of food and







right?


----------



## GreyGoose (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (The Mad Hatter)*

lol. yeah no prob... except there won't be anywhere to crash in a week. Moving to LA but wanted to vag it before then


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (GreyGoose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreyGoose* »_lol. yeah no prob... except there won't be anywhere to crash in a week. Moving to LA but wanted to vag it before then

Oh well, never mind. I don't want to visit LA... been there, done that. You can have it!


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

NefariousVW
I am also in San Diego... 
We should get together and you can do some installs on my egg in trade for beer?


----------



## mrmusicman (Dec 30, 2004)

Anyone in Raleigh/Durham, NC that can do a keyless and bluetooth install?


----------



## Rennwagen1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (gregorio)*

I am Aeron and I live in Missoula, MT
MECP Certified 12v installer
ASE Certified auto electronics/electrical systems technician
IASCA certified Sound Q and installation judge
USACi certified Sound Q and installation judge
SEMA/ASE Certified Accessory Specialist
VAG-COM release 704.1 and HEX+CAN cable. 
Montana's ONLY authorised REVO tuning shop!
I have been working on VWs since 1997 and have worked on most of 'em. I own MK1s, 2, and 3, and a Treg. I am a VW freak, and also run a VW/Audi club, check out link below......


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

Any greater Atlanta help to speak of? Thanks Spock; great idea & resource!


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

any VAGGER here in Dallas area?
just a few VAG things....
[email protected]


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Installers/Vaggers, post here if you can help Touareggers (spockcat)*

VAG COM in Missouri City, Texas (Suburb of Houston)
Also installed Keyless Start on 2 '06 Touaregs (V10)


----------



## mrAW11 (Mar 8, 2007)

i dont have a VAG, but my girlfriend does


----------



## XtacyOD (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi all,
I live in Garfield, NJ. Would one of you North Jersey guy's be willing to give me a hand? 
Thanks,
Bryan
h-o.m_e'w,[email protected] <--Minus the NO SPAM characters


----------



## GweezVW (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (gregorio)*

Anyone in the DC area that can do installs? I'm in Reston, VA


----------

